# Our Evening stroll



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I took my 2 human kids, German Shepherd and the 2 goats out for a walk tonight. The goats had a blast.

The goats and my GSD trotting along:









Jessie seeing if we are following:









Jessie saying hi to my 7.5 month old daughter, Skyler.  









Jen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

aw how cute -- looks like a nice day for a walk


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like fun! It is nice to see everyone getting along so well


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

It looks like a good time was had by all. I just  that first picture where the shepherd is shepherding the two goats.

Deb Mc


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the pics!!!! Looks like the goaties know that they are a part of the family


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. I bet if people would of seen you they would of done some double takes. (What happened to those dogs ears?) :laugh:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Now that is pure fun, and a beautiful time to be out and about.  You have a wonderful family!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are adorable.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Cute pictures! My goats go for a stroll when I forget to latch the gate........;-)Thankfully they stay nearby. My youngest babies are the ones that have gotten out lately...


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So cute! I wish I could take my girls for walks...but there is too much traffic since I live in the middle of town!


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Awwhh its looks like so much fun.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

That is wonderful!
Beautiful scenery...where do you live? Dirt roads in Michigan are never ever ever that smooth..shoot paved roads in Michigan are not that smooth! LOL


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Aww! That's precious... and I like the camera setting(?) that tells you exactly how old your daughter is in the picture... that's neat!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

What a pretty setting and family you have.. :applaud: Hugs to the kids & fur kids to,, just so special when all are included in outings. :hug:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Are your German shepherds good with the goaties? Do you have chickens as well? We were thinking a GS might be good if they would protect, not kill the livestock...I'm interested to know! Cute pics by the way!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

MiGoat - We are in a very rural area 30 miles north of Reno NV. Despite being in a rural area we are still in a Home Owners Association and the association owns and maintains the dirt roads - they are constantly grading them.

logansmommy2 - My GSD is good with the goats. Actually I have a problem with the goats picking on him :shocked: . Annie (the black one) often butts him :GAAH: . He's 11 now and slowing down. He does not bother my chickens or cats now but when he was younger he had a very high prey drive so I don't know how he would have been then - he used to chase the cats quite aggresively if they ran.

If you really want a GSD do your research and get one from a good breeder. They have many, many health problems - German lines as opposed to American lines tend to be sounder.

Here is a link to a video of Annie tormenting poor Biff.


----------

